# West Central Minnesota



## Jacob Hawkes

Good luck.


----------



## Tom Watson

Third hand report, so I apologize in advance for inaccuracies: 

Open first series is a super tight triple. First bird down is the flyer at 300 yds. Second bird is thrown from a layout blind at 260 yds, thrown hip pocket to the flyer crates. Standout go bird on the far left. Cover is tall and heavy, making both running and scenting difficult. So far, the judges are definitely in control.


----------



## Brenda

Qual callbacks to the last series

3,4,5,6,8,10,11,13,28

9 total


----------



## Ten

Can anyone tell me about the line in the Open. Was it impossible or difficult for the dogs to visualize/mark the birds from the handler's right side?


Barb


----------



## Brenda

Open callbacks to the land blind

2,3,7,8,10,11,14,15,21,23,24,28,29,30,31,32,34,37,38,41,45,47,51,52,60,64,65,66,67,75,77,78,79,
80,85,87,88,89,90,91,92

41 total


----------



## Tom Watson

Thanks Brenda!


----------



## Brenda

Qual results

1st-# 6 Hawk H/Dan Sayles O/Craig Klein
2nd-#11 Cisco H/ Chris Ledford O/Mark Medford
3rd-#8 Rupt H/Rick Stawski O/Kim Mills
4th-#10 Butch H/Tim Springer O/Michael Witkiewicz
RJ-#13 Winne H/ Dave Rorem O/Bernie Carey
JAM-28

Congrats to All !!!


----------



## Gwen Jones

Way to go Team Medford!! High point Derby 
dog and now QAA.


----------



## BentleysMom

Congrats to the all the Qual dogs! Big congrats to Craig Klein on the win and Ledford with Cisco! Also to Tim Springer 4th place with Butch! Nice job by all!


----------



## BentleysMom

Any news on the Derby?? Anyone have callbacks?? Thanks!


----------



## Brenda

Open callbacks to the waterblind

2,3,8,14,15,21,24,29,30,31,38,41,45,52,65,75,77,87,90

19 total


----------



## Brenda

Open callbacks to last series

2,29,30,31,41,65,75,77,87,90

10 total


----------



## JS

Progress report on the AM???

Thanks

JS


----------



## Brenda

Derby callbacks to the last series

3,4,5,6,10,15,16,17,18


----------



## Brenda

Amateur callbacks to the water blind*

4,6,15,19,24,25,26,35,37,38,39,42,47,48,49,51

16 total


----------



## Brenda

Open Results

1st-#77 Pete H/Steve Yozamp O/ Bob Zylla 
2nd-#29 Chef O/H Edward Krueger
3rd-#2 Haley H/Dave Rorem O/Marion Stroud -Swingle
4th-#41 Miah O/H Steve Ritter
RJ-#75 Windy O/H Ken Neil
JAMS- 31,65

Congrats to All!!


----------



## HiRollerlabs

Congratulations to all!
Does this give Chef his AFC? I think it might. Way to go Ed, Eileen and Chef!!!



Brenda said:


> Open Results
> 
> 1st-#77 Pete H/Steve Yozamp O/ Bob Zylla
> 2nd-#29 Chef H/Jim Beck O/ Edward Krueger
> 3rd-#2 Haley H/Dave Rorem O/Marion Stroud -Swingle
> 4th-#41 Miah O/H Steve Ritter
> RJ-#75 Windy O/H Ken Neil
> JAMS- 31,65
> 
> Congrats to All!!


----------



## birdthrower51

Congratulations, Ed & to Jim Beck for handling Chef to a second in the Open! 
(or if Ed handled him, double congrats!)


----------



## Buzz

For what its worth, Chef was handled by Ed...

Congrats Ed on a 2nd and qualifying for the National Am! All your hard work over the years is paying off!




Brenda said:


> Open Results
> 
> 1st-#77 Pete H/Steve Yozamp O/ Bob Zylla
> 2nd-#29 Chef H/Jim Beck O/ Edward Krueger
> 3rd-#2 Haley H/Dave Rorem O/Marion Stroud -Swingle
> 4th-#41 Miah O/H Steve Ritter
> RJ-#75 Windy O/H Ken Neil
> JAMS- 31,65
> 
> Congrats to All!!


----------



## JS

Buzz said:


> *For what its worth*, Chef was handled by Ed...


Well, that's worth quite a bit!!! 



Buzz said:


> Congrats Ed on a 2nd and *qualifying for the National Am*! All your hard work over the years is paying off!


Congratulations! Chef is coming into his time!

JS


----------



## drbobsd

Wow Ed!!! Very large Congrats to you and Chef! I knew he was great when Chef was a little guy. Your just continuing to prove it to us. 

Congrats to Pete and Bob and rest of finishers also.





Buzz said:


> For what its worth, Chef was handled by Ed...
> 
> Congrats Ed on a 2nd and qualifying for the National Am! All your hard work over the years is paying off!


----------



## Frank Jones

Congratulations, Bob Zylla on another Open WIN with Pete, handled by Steve Yozamp. What a consistent talent he is!

rita


----------



## Brenda

Derby Results

1st-# 15 Alley H/Rick Stawski O/Bill Berning
2nd-#16 Candy H/Chris Ledford O/Danny Luttrell
3rd-#10 Chilly O/H Dave Grevios
4th-#5 Quinn O/H Chris Brandl
RJ-#6 Clouseau O/H Steve Ritter
JAMS- 3,4,17

Oongrats to All !!


----------



## Brenda

Amateur callbacks to the last series

6,15,24,25,26,38,47,51

8 total


----------



## billbe

Correction on Derby
Handler for 1st #15 Alley was Rick Stawski


----------



## Lab4me

Thank you Jim Beck For third with Chilly in Derby. A wonderful gift the weekend I get out of the hospital! 
Lauraine Grevlos


----------



## Lab4me

Congrats to our friend Ed and his buddy Chef for a 2nd in the open , Hard work and dedication pays off, Dave & Lauraine


----------



## Shawn S.

billbe said:


> Correction on Derby
> Handler for 1st #15 Alley was Rick Stawski


Way to go little Alley(gator) and Rick. 4 blue in a row!!!


----------



## Brenda

Amateur Results

1st-#38 Maggie H/Liz Jerome O/ Jessie Kent 
2nd-#51 Air O/H Dennis Pugh
3rd-#47 Stevie O/H Ken Neil (Yahoo!)
4th-#6 Joe O/H Rick Van Bergen
RJ-#24-Aero H/Paul Hanson O/Dave Furin
JAM-25

Congrats to All !!!!


----------



## Frank Jones

Congratulations, Kenny & Brenda on Stevie's AM 3rd!! What an accomplishment! 

rita


----------



## Brenda

Thanks Rita, we are thrilled with Stevie's 3rd in the Am. Also his sister Rosie took 3rd in the Open with Alan Pleasant running her at Ft. Pitt!! These guys are really going to be fun. Hope you guys are well.


----------



## Frank Jones

That's a great weekend, Brenda! I'm excited for you!

rita


----------



## BentleysMom

Congrats to Maggie winning the AM. Big congrats to handler Liz Jerome and owner Jesse Kent! Nice job Liz with only handling the dog for a week ahead of time! 

Big congrats to Chris Brandl running his dog Quinn in the Derby and receiving 4th place. Of course big congrats to Alley! True talent for Blue! congrats Ledford for receiving 2nd place. Hell, congrats to all the dogs, owners and handlers! It's not easy!


----------



## Becky Mills

Frank Jones said:


> That's a great weekend, Brenda! I'm excited for you!
> 
> rita


Times two!


----------



## drbobsd

Brenda said:


> Amateur Results
> 
> 1st-#38 Maggie H/Liz Jerome O/ Jessie Kent
> 2nd-#51 Air O/H Dennis Pugh
> 3rd-#47 Stevie O/H Ken Neil (Yahoo!)
> 4th-#6 Joe O/H Rick Van Bergen
> RJ-#24-Aero H/Paul Hanson O/Dave Furin
> JAM-25
> 
> Congrats to All !!!!


Dittos on above also special congrats to Dennis and Nancy Pugh on 2nd with Air

Dave and Lauraine Grevlos big congrats on Chilly 3rd in derby. Hope your out training soon Lauraine...


----------



## Buzz

drbobsd said:


> Dittos on above also special congrats to Dennis and Nancy Pugh on 2nd with Air
> 
> Dave and Lauraine Grevlos big congrats on Chilly 3rd in derby. Hope your out training soon Lauraine...




Don't forget about Ken JAM'ing the derby with Walker. Four SVRC members either jamming or placing last weekend!


----------



## drbobsd

Buzz said:


> Don't forget about Ken JAM'ing the derby with Walker. Four SVRC members either jamming or placing last weekend!


That's OK about Ken. If he doesn't get blue he's not happy! Good job Ken Schaaf and Walker. Walker's name sake just had his portrait unveiled at the white white house.


----------



## Buzz

Ed Krueger couldn't get into his account this morning so I'm posting up for him. He wanted to congratulate Dennis for his 2nd in the Am, Dave Grevelos for his 3rd in the derby, Ken Shaaf for his JAM with Walker in the Derby, and Bob Zylla for his win in the Open.


----------



## Lab4me

Congrats to Dennis, Nancy, and Heir for the 2nd Place in the Amateur. 
Woo Hoo,
Dave and Lauraine


----------

